# RESTAURANTES LIMEÑOS



## JT 69

Aqui algunos de los grandes restaurantes limeños:

*La Rosa Nautica*
http://www.larosanautica.com/rn_intro.html










*Brujas de Cachiche*
http://www.brujasdecachiche.com.pe/index2.htm



















*Royal*
http://restauranteroyal.com/



















*El Salto del Fraile*










*Kuo Wha*
http://www.kuowha.com/



















*La Huaca Pucllana*



















*Wa Lok * 










*Wa Lok*










*Salón Capón*










*Lung Fung*
http://www.lungfung.com.pe/










*La Granja Azul*
El mejor pollo a la brasa gourmet
http://www.granja-azul.com/


----------



## Jose Perez

espectacular que rica nuestra comida!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Me robo esta foto de José Pérez para colaborar con este thread










En este lugar la comida china es alucinante!!!!!!!! :eek2:


----------



## dlHC84

rico


----------



## Vane de Rosas

NO OLVIDAR EL DELICIOSO PORLLO DE...


----------



## Filter

Asia de Cuba


































Kintaro


----------



## alibiza_1014

Muy cierto uno de los grandes fuertes de Lima es su oferta gastronomica, es inigual en todo Sudamerica. La variedad de buenos restaurantes, con sus deliciosas ofertas gastronomicas es fantastica. Se come riquisimo y a precios bastantes comodos comparando con otras ciudades de Europa, Norteamerica o Asia.


----------



## guillermo

Toshiro´s, Jose Antonio, El characato de oro, el Wa Lok que ya mencionaron, en sus dos locales, el mejor chifa del mundo! y asi otros mas de las diversas variedades.


----------



## VIRUS

oigan y cuanto cuesta mas o menos una comida alla en lima..

Por ejemplo: 

Buffet: 
Subway:
Hamburguersa:
Comida normal:

por favor en dolares americanos para darme una idea...

o en ese restaurant La ROsa Nautica..jejeje tengo que ir ahi si algun dia voy a LIma..


----------



## J Block

Para mi los MEJORES de Lima:

LA COFRADIA
RAFAEL
LA Ñ
RODRIGO
EMBARCADERO 21
OSAKA
THAI LOUNGE
ASTRID & GASTON
VIVALDINO
DIVINA COMEDIA


----------



## El Bajopontino

Wow, que buena trenza, me gustó el Brujas de Cachiche.


----------



## J Block

Ahhhh...y tambien no me puedo olvidar de Donatello...en La Encalada, Monterrico y en Miraflores...


----------



## Libidito

bonitos los restaurantes.


----------



## dlHC84

VIRUS said:


> oigan y cuanto cuesta mas o menos una comida alla en lima..
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Buffet:
> Subway:
> Hamburguersa:
> Comida normal:
> 
> por favor en dolares americanos para darme una idea...
> 
> o en ese restaurant La ROsa Nautica..jejeje tengo que ir ahi si algun dia voy a LIma..





Buffet: en un lugar aceptable, desde 15 € a 50€
Subway: no hay muchos subway en Lima... La verdad es q no tengo ni idea.
Hamburguersa: un macmenú desde 3€, Burger kind no me gusta, así q ignoro.
Comida normal: no sé que consideras "comida normal", perdona (...) no te entiendo.

La Rosa Naútica, es un lugar muy romántico, cuando estás caminando por el "muelle" puedes ver a los cangrejos en las piedras y la verdad es uqe los precios no son altos.

PD. la rana verde también me encanta.


----------



## JT 69

Gracias Vane y Filter por los aportes. Del chifa Wa Lok tengo buenas referencias, algun dia lo visitare. El sushi bar Kintaro se ve esplendido, desconocia de su existencia...muy buen dato.


----------



## JT 69

Lima tiene una excelente oferta gastronomica y sus restaurantes son fiel reflejo de esta. Hoy es tal la competencia, que nos han convertido a los limeños en una legion de gourmets, los cuales no perdonamos el mas minimo bajon de calidad y resaltamos la excelencia abarrotando sus locales.

Alguien a oido hablar del restaurante Costanera 700...tiene muy buena recomendacion en varios webs especializados en cocina gourmet.


----------



## Jose Perez

VIRUS said:


> oigan y cuanto cuesta mas o menos una comida alla en lima..
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Buffet:
> Subway:
> Hamburguersa:
> Comida normal:
> 
> por favor en dolares americanos para darme una idea...
> 
> o en ese restaurant La ROsa Nautica..jejeje tengo que ir ahi si algun dia voy a LIma..


Bueno Virus los precios varian.
En dolares seria haci-

un combo de sandwich con gaseosa esta entre $3-4(en mcdonalds,burger etc)
Un buffet hay de todo tipo-en restaurante normal entre $6-7 y de lujo hay de $20-30 por persona.
El Chifa Royal es el chifa mas caro de Lima.Creo que es $50 por persona el buffet.Fui una vez que me llevo mi tia pero fui como invitado y no se cuanto costo.

Tienes que venir a Lima porque en todo nos pueden criticar pero en comida,forget it.Somos una de las mejores ciudades.


----------



## Juan1912

Vane de Rosas said:


> Me robo esta foto de José Pérez para colaborar con este thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En este lugar la comida china es alucinante!!!!!!!! :eek2:


Conozco el wa lok del barrio chino, el estilo del local es más oriental pero supongo que la comida es la misma


----------



## dlHC84

la comida china en Lima es ÚNICA en toda la tierra !!!!!!!!!!!! yo, más que comida "china" también la considero comida peruana. Es que... hay una mezcla cultural, asiática/criolla; que la hace especial.

la costa linda, es un chifa q está en chorrillos (costa verde) pero, la empresa tenía problemas, con la municipalidad de dicho distrito, no sé si aún existe, pero era un chifa caro. 
alguien me puede decir que fue de ella? sigue como chifa o ya fue???


----------



## Bratzo

un buen pollito podria ser el de la granja del abuelo....despues todos los q mencionaron son ricos...que otro falta..mm...veamos...virus....a que te refieres con comida normal? mejor habla de estrato social..asi si se pueden dar precios


----------



## Vane de Rosas

La comida peruana es la cuarta en el mundo, deliciosa y llena de sorpresas agradables para el paladar, por eso somos tan orgullosos de ella


----------



## Bratzo

yo no se como catalogan la comida :S osea quien carajo dice que es rica o fea....si hubiera habido un concurso..pero no...todo esto lo hacen seguuuno expertos en alta cocina....expertos mis pelotas....en cuanto a gustso no hay forma de poner la comida de un pais en un podio...sobre todo cuando es un pais con tantas mezclas y tantas similitudes con el resto de la region...ninguna comida es la primera en el mundo o mejor que la otra.....son diferentes...asi d simple


----------



## El Bajopontino

Asumo que las catalogarán por la variedad y grado de sofisticación, además son las mismas personas que degustan estas comidas quienes dan su punto de vista, si el Restaurante de Astrid y Gastón tiene gran acogida en Bogotá, es porque es buena.

Siempre he escuchado que nuestra comida está entre las mejores del mundo, de que existen platos parecidos a los de otras regiones, exacto, pero tenemos una inmensa variedad, muchos de ellos realmente autóctonos.

La gastronomia peruana la rompe en todas partes:


----------



## Bratzo

bueno nose..solo termino diciendo q la comida peruana me parece buenasa...excepto por cualquier plato de comida que tenga palillo y/o mondongo :S


----------



## JT 69

Bratzo said:


> bueno nose..solo termino diciendo q la comida peruana me parece buenasa...excepto por cualquier plato de comida que tenga palillo y/o mondongo :S


Adoro el calentado de cau cau ...bueno, en gustos y colores no hay jueces reza el dicho.


----------



## Bratzo

claro..en gustos y olores caen piedars cuando crece chueco, dijo un viejo al zapatero cuando volando un ave iba y mas vale 100 soles que 1000 intis porque estaba devaluada


----------



## J Block

Me fascina el cau cau...pero el de pollo...jeje


----------



## JT 69

Tambien me gusta el mondonguito a la italiana. En si...me gusta el MONDONGO. :eat:


----------



## El Bajopontino

JT 69 said:


> Tambien me gusta el mondonguito a la italiana. En si...me gusta el MONDONGO. :eat:


jeje, ya lo he dicho, soy fanatico del mondonguito a la italiana, ummm.


----------



## Exrexnotex

No puedo creer que nadie haya mencionada el megadelicioso ceviche mixto !!
Bueno y que me dicen del ceviche de pato !? , por ahi los del norte ! , oh los que viajan a las playas del norte en verano , que me dicen !


----------



## El Bajopontino

Prefiero un cebiche de pescado puro, el tres colores es mi favorito.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Tambien esta bueno ! , pues la verdad yo no tengo un favorito ,porque hay tanto para escojer qu etengo como 10 favoritos , jajjaja


----------



## Juan1912

la verdad es que no me gusta mucho salir a comer comida peruana, prefiero comerla cuanod la cocinan en mi casa, y supongo que es a varios les pasa igual porque ya estamos acostumbrados a la comida hecha ne casa, eso sí, si quiero comer chifa, obviamente hay que ir a un chifa


----------



## Exrexnotex

tienes rason juan ! , ah no ser que uno sea desendiente chino , ahi es otra cosas , jajaj , pero tienes rason de la comida en casa !! , y nadies me va a negar que la mejor comida la hace la abuela !!!!


----------



## Juan1912

Exrexnotex said:


> tienes rason juan ! , ah no ser que uno sea desendiente chino , ahi es otra cosas , jajaj , pero tienes rason de la comida en casa !! , y nadies me va a negar que la mejor comida la hace la abuela !!!!


no, nadie*s* :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Yo cuando salgo a comer a la calle es a una pollería, una cebichería o un chifa, algunas veces vamos a comer a algun restaurant de comida regional.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Uno , etsando aca en USA , pues ya no se puede dar los gustitos gastronomicos que uno se daba en peru , y pues cualquier restaurante peruano , pues siento que la comida rica , jaja , pero aca cerca de baltimore no hay restaurantes peruanos , tengo que ir hasta DC , virginia . como extrano la comida del peru .


----------



## J Block

Si les gusta las pastas y la comida italiana en general, TIENEN que ir a Donatello, recontra bueno el restaurant! Ahh y las pizzas de Antica tambien son buenas...a la leña.


----------



## JT 69

Los pollo de la granja Azul son criados a puro maiz(pollo de leche) y braseados con leña de eucalipto...es considerado el mejor pollo a la brasa del Peru. En mi familia todos coinciden en que su sabor y ternura es incomparable...lastima que yo sea el unico que no lo a probado.


----------



## Filter

Si les gustan los ceviches, tiraditos entre otras delicias del mar tienen que ir al Señor Limon, altamente recomendado.


----------



## JT 69

En cuestion de ceviches, mi preferido es el mero. Cuando estaba en Lima un tio me invito a una cevicheria en ciudad del pescador, del cual salimos recontra satisfechos..uhmmm de solo recordar se me hace agua la boca.


----------



## JT 69

Filter said:


> Si les gustan los ceviches, tiraditos entre otras delicias del mar tienen que ir al Señor Limon, altamente recomendado.


Donde queda?


----------



## Filter

Si mas no me equivoco son 3: uno en Conquistadores, otro cerca a la Romana y uno mas en San Miguel.


----------



## JT 69

Bueno...entonces habra que ir a probar. Gracias por el dato. kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Si hablamos de Cebiches, los restaurantes "El Mordisco" y "El Pezón", son muy buenos, ambos en Lince.


----------



## JT 69

*CEBICHERIAS*:








ALFRESCO







Recomendado por: *J.Block*








SEÑOR LIMON







Recomendado por: *Filter, Vane*









LA RANA VERDE







Recomendado por: *pacolam*








LA BUENA MUERTE
















EL BUZO
















FRANCESCO












*ALTA COCINA PERUANA*








COSTANERA 700
















LA HUACA PUCLLANA
















SEÑORIO DE SULCO
















INCAFE
















LOS CANTAROS
















MALABAR
















TUNUPA
















JOSE ANTONIO







Recomendado por: *guillermo*








MANOS MORENAS
















EL TREBOL
















PARQUE MOLLE












*INTERNACIONAL*








ASTRID & GASTON







Recomendado por: *J.Block*








LA ROSA NAUTICA







Recomendado por: *pacolam*








RAFAEL







Recomendado por: *J.Block*








ARUGULA
















BOHEMIA
















SANTAGULA
















GREEN
















CHIMENEA
















PATAGONIA











*CHINA*

























WA LOK







Recomendado por: *Vane, guillermo*


----------



## JT 69

El Bajopontino said:


> Si hablamos de Cebiches, los restaurantes "El Mordisco" y "El Pezón", son muy buenos, ambos en Lince.


Por los nombres parece que preparan el cebiche a lo macho .
El dia que regrese de visita nos tiramos una tranca de cebiche bien picante y cerveza...que dices? kay:


----------



## J Block

Wow...chevere las fotos JT!


----------



## friendLima

*Jt te felicito todas las fotos estan buenazas.*

y sobre todo las primeras.


----------



## JT 69

Gracias J.Block y friendLima...se hace lo mejor posible. Ojala y algun dia podamos hacer una reunion incascrapers en alguno de estos restaurantes.


----------



## Marco-Culiacan

Podrian poner imagenes de algunos platos tipicos peruanos???


----------



## El Bajopontino

JT 69 said:


> Por los nombres parece que preparan el cebiche a lo macho .
> El dia que regrese de visita nos tiramos una tranca de cebiche bien picante y cerveza...que dices? kay:


Claro compadre, yo me pido un cebiche tres colores y su brahma bien elena.


----------



## JT 69

Marco-Culiacan said:


> Podrian poner imagenes de algunos platos tipicos peruanos???


Aqui puedes ver gran cantidad de platos peruanos:

http://www.saboresdelperu.com/entradas.htm


----------



## JT 69

edited


----------



## El Bajopontino

Wow, ese tacu tacu se ve bravazo.


----------



## B-Neia

Muy buenas fotos en este thread , mas bien alguien sabe q fue de el restaurant Villanova q quedaba en miraflores en la av. ricardo palma? tenia como 4 o 5 ambientes dentro ,era muy bonito.


----------



## J Block

B-Neia said:


> Muy buenas fotos en este thread , mas bien alguien sabe q fue de el restaurant Villanova q quedaba en miraflores en la av. ricardo palma? tenia como 4 o 5 ambientes dentro ,era muy bonito.


El Villanova ahora es el Casino Palacio Royale


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Filter said:


> Si mas no me equivoco son 3: uno en Conquistadores, otro cerca a la Romana y uno mas en San Miguel.


Totalmente de acuerdo, a mi tambièn me gusta mucho ese lugar


----------



## Filter

Vane de Rosas said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, a mi tambièn me gusta mucho ese lugar


kay:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

EL MENÙ DE LAS BRUJAS DE CACHICHE

Menú Restaurante Brujas de Cachiche

Almuerzo o comida en exclusivo Restaurante Las Brujas de cachiche.
Exquisito menú especial...
Bebidas: 
1 Pisco Sour
1 Copa de Vino
Vaso de Chicha Morada ó 1 Gaseosa
1 Infusión ó 1 Café

Entradas a escoger:
1 Jalea de Mariscos
1 Causa de Cangrejo
1 Cangrejo con essaladita de palta
1 Rocoto relleno con pastel de papa
1 Tiradito de pescado acompañado con choclito y camotes glaseados
1 Ensalada de pollitos crocantes en quinua.

Platos de Fondo a escoger:
1 Lomo saltado Brujas de cachichessbras
1 Arroz con Mariscos 
1 Saltado de pescados con tacu Tacu de espinacas
1 Cabrito a la Norteña con Morusa de pallares
1 Ají de gallinas con papas
* Todos los platos de fondo vienen acompañados de Arroz.

Postres a escoger:
1 Arroz con Leche
1 Suspiro de Limeña
1 Mozamorra Morada
1 Encanelados
1 Alfajor
1 Picarones.


----------



## sebvill

Que hay de los restaurantes de carne? La Carreta, el Hornero, Long Horn, etc.


----------



## JT 69

sebvill said:


> Que hay de los restaurantes de carne? La Carreta, el Hornero, Long Horn, etc.


*CARNES*








TONY ROMAS
















CUARTO Y MITAD







Recomendado por: *J.Block*








LA CARRETA







Recomendado por: *Sebvill*








LATIN GRILL
















RINCON GAUCHO
















LA COFRADIA







Recomendado por:* J.Block*








LA GLORIA


----------



## VIRUS

Jose Perez said:


> Bueno Virus los precios varian.
> En dolares seria haci-
> 
> un combo de sandwich con gaseosa esta entre $3-4(en mcdonalds,burger etc)
> Un buffet hay de todo tipo-en restaurante normal entre $6-7 y de lujo hay de $20-30 por persona.
> El Chifa Royal es el chifa mas caro de Lima.Creo que es $50 por persona el buffet.Fui una vez que me llevo mi tia pero fui como invitado y no se cuanto costo.
> 
> Tienes que venir a Lima porque en todo nos pueden criticar pero en comida,forget it.Somos una de las mejores ciudades.



si se ve que tienen buena oferta gastronomica.. .Sin duda lo mejor de Lima es la comida....

Vaya viendo esos restaurantes creo que lima esta subestimada....


----------



## J Block

Cuarto y Mitad es riquisimo...y la limonada frozen que hacen es lo maximo...jeje


----------



## JT 69

*ITALIANA*
















Recomendado por: *J.Block*

































Recomendado por: *J.Block*


----------



## JT 69

*MEXICANA*



















*JAPONESA*
















Recomendado por: *guillermo*


*TAILANDESA*



















*ASIATICA*



















*ESPAÑOLA*

































Recomendado por: *J.Block*



















*SUIZA*

























CLUB SUIZO


----------



## J Block

Wow...cuantos excelentes restaurantes tenemos!


----------



## sebvill

Sí que bestia cuantos restaurantes!!!

PD: Gracias JT


----------



## JT 69

Marco-Culiacan said:


> Podrian poner imagenes de algunos platos tipicos peruanos???


Restaurant Jose Antonio....recomendado por: *guillermo*


----------



## JT 69

Recomendado por: *Bajopontino*

El Pez ON
http://www.elpez-on.com/



















El Mordisco


----------



## GatoNegro

*Algunos en el centro de Lima*

Para los días de turismo ...... en Jirón Huancavelica hay dos muy buenos: La Casa del Almirante, tipo Rosita Ríos, y al lado El Fayke Piurano, excelente comida norteña, sobre todo mariscos y cebiches, ambos en frente de la Casa Museo Grau. También en Miro Quesada hay dos buenos lugares: Manhattan, algo chic para ser el centro, y L'Eau Vive, administrado por monjitas en una vieja casona colonial. En Ucayali, el Salon de los Espejos del Hotel Maury tiene buen ambiente, y es dónde supuestamente se inventó el pisco sour. Otro lugar un poco escondido pero valiendo la pena encontrarlo es la Choza Nautica en Breña, casi al cruce de España con Alfonso Ugarte. 

Este thread me ha dado mucho hambre y ganas de estar en Lima otra vez.


----------



## RAZA_VIRREYNAL

HAY VARIOS CHIFAS EN CHORRILLOS ESPECIALMENTE EN LA AV HUAYLAS....


----------



## El Bajopontino

JT 69 said:


> Recomendado por: *Bajopontino*
> 
> El Pez ON
> http://www.elpez-on.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Mordisco


Habia un local del Pezón en Petit Thouars, creo que ya no existe, jajaja ese logo es la muerte.

El mordisco aún continúa.


----------



## El Bajopontino

GatoNegro said:


> Para los días de turismo ...... en Jirón Huancavelica hay dos muy buenos: La Casa del Almirante, tipo Rosita Ríos, y al lado El Fayke Piurano, excelente comida norteña, sobre todo mariscos y cebiches, ambos en frente de la Casa Museo Grau. También en Miro Quesada hay dos buenos lugares: Manhattan, algo chic para ser el centro, y L'Eau Vive, administrado por monjitas en una vieja casona colonial. En Ucayali, el Salon de los Espejos del Hotel Maury tiene buen ambiente, y es dónde supuestamente se inventó el pisco sour. Otro lugar un poco escondido pero valiendo la pena encontrarlo es la Choza Nautica en Breña, casi al cruce de España con Alfonso Ugarte.
> 
> Este thread me ha dado mucho hambre y ganas de estar en Lima otra vez.


A los años se te ve por el foro.


----------



## JT 69

El Bajopontino said:


> Habia un local del Pezón en Petit Thouars, creo que ya no existe, jajaja ese logo es la muerte.


La carta del PezOn es un chiste :lol: ...vean y opinen:

*PIQUEOS*

Yucas Abiertas
Crocantes Yuquitas a la Huancaina 

Awantao
Wantansitos Rellenos de Mariscos 

En Bolas
Chicharrón de Cebiche en Bolas (especialidad) 

Al Palo 
Brochetas Mixtas 

Con Las Manos En La Masa
Empanadas de Mariscos o de Cebiche Mixto 

A Forro
La gran Jalea 

Pez On Achicharrao
Chicharrón de Pescado, Calamar o Mixto 

Pon Tú y Después te Doy! 
Piqueo triple de chicharrón Mixto, Wantanes Rellenos con
Mariscos y Yuquitas a la Huancaína 

En Cuatro
Empanadas de Mariscos / Brochetas Mixtas /
Chicharrón de cebiche en Bolas / Milanesa de Langostinos 

Choros a la Cana!
Choritos a la Chalaca 


*ENTRADAS*

Leche De Pez On
Leche de Tigre con Nuestro Toque Especial 

Leche De Pez On Negro
Leche de Pantera con el Mismo Toque 

Causa Placer 
Causa Rellena con Pulpa de Cangrejo 

Recontra Palteao 
Palta Rellena con Langostinos 

Qué Rica Colita
Ocopa con Colitas de Camarones 

Con Cremita 
Pulpo a la Crema de Olivo 

¡Qué buena Concha! :lol: 
Tus Clásicas Conchitas 

Pez On Al Rojo Vivo
Cocktail de Camarones 


*SEGUNDOS*

Dame Que Te Doy! 
Arroz con Mariscos 

Arroz Con Concha 
Plataso de Arroz con Conchas de Abanico 

Pez On Chino
Chaufa de Pescado o Mariscos 

Faenón 
Arroz con Conchas Negras 

Rissottón
Rissotto de Langostinos 

Pez On Ardiente
Picante de Mariscos 

Dame Con Todo! 
Pescado a lo Macho 

Pez On Planchado
Pescado a la Plancha 

PEZONITOS (KIDS)
Nuggets de Pescado con Papas Fritas 

Saltao Con Patada Al Foco
Saltado de Pescado o Mariscos 

Cual es Tu Cau Cau? 
Cau Cau de Mariscos

Contra la Pared
Ají de Langostinos

Hasta El Fondo! 
1) Tacu-Tacu de Mariscos 
2) Tacu-Tacu de Conchas Negras 

Como te Gusta...
Chita al Gusto: Al Ajo, Al Sillao, a lo Macho o Sudada

Pez Off 
1) Cebiche de Pollo, Chaufa de Pollo o Pollo a la Plancha 
2) Cordon Bleu de Pollo

*CEBICHES*

Señor Pez On
Triple: Cebiche de Pescado, Cebiche de Langostinos y
Cebiche de Conchas Negras 

Pez On Solitario
Cebiche de Pescado 

Pez On Patero
Cebiche Mixto 

Pez On Choteado
Cebiche de Mariscos 

Pica Dos Veces
Cebiche Diablo ( Pescado en Crema de Rocoto) 

Como Vino al Mundo
Cebiche Natural de Pescado (Ají y Limón) 

Pez On Negro
Cebiche de Conchas Negras 

Pez On Fino
Cebiche de Lenguado 

Tiradita con Cremita
Tiradito en Crema de Ají Amarillo o de Pimiento 

Tiradita En El Olivar
Tiradito en Crema de Olivo 

Levantañaños
Tiradito al Vinagre o Vinagreta 

Dos al Hilo
Tiradito en Crema de Ají y en Crema de Pimiento 

Tres al Hilo
Tiradito en Crema de Ají, Crema de Pimiento y 
en Crema de Olivo


*BEBIDAS Y TRAGOS*

Ya Que Chicha (Vaso)
Chicha Morada 

Punto G :lol: 
Gaseosas: Coca Cola / Inca Kola / Fanta / Sprite 

San Pez On
Agua Mineral o Natural 

Te Lo Baja
Té / Anís / Manzanilla 

A Oscuras 
Café 

Con La Rubia y Con La Negra
Pilsen / Cristal / Cuzqueña 
Cuzqueña Malta 

TropezOn
Pisco Sour Especial 

Engañamuchachos 
La Clásica Algarrobina 

Bota el Corcho 
Vinos Tintos y Blancos en Copa o Botella


----------



## El Bajopontino

Juajajajajajaja, me he matado de la risa, juajajajajajaja
:rofl:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Mi menú Pez On

Piqueo : En cuatro.

Entrada: Recontra Palteao.

Segundo: Hasta el fondo.

Cebiche: Como vino al mundo.

Bebida: Con la rubia y con la negra.


----------



## JT 69

El Bajopontino said:


> Juajajajajajaja, me he matado de la risa, juajajajajajaja
> :rofl:


Si...igual yo cuando revise su listado de platillos. Para mi que te gusta ese restaurante mas por la lista que por la comida.jajaja. Imaginate pedirle al mozo traeme un awantao, una buena concha, un punto G y pon tu que despues te doy..jajaja :hilarious


----------



## El Bajopontino

JT 69 said:


> Si...igual yo cuando revise su listado de platillos. Para mi que te gusta ese restaurante mas por la lista que por la comida.jajaja. Imaginate pedirle al mozo traeme un awantao, una buena concha, un punto G y pon tu que despues te doy..jajaja :hilarious


:rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

jajaja, bueno, en realidad no he llegado a comer en el pez on, solo en el mordisco, pero siempre me llamaba la atencion ese restaurant, he pasado por alli muchas veces, será motivo.


----------



## JT 69

Laeñe


----------



## JT 69

Canelita said:


> JT, pensé que ya había comentado en tu thread, sorry...qué thread para más sádico. Todos terminan babeando de seguro, jajaja. Acabo de ver el menú del PezOn, OMG, qué ingenioso que es el peruano, no hay nada que hacer. Recuerdo que cuando el escándalo de Clinton, un restaurante en Perú sacó un par de platos con los nombres de Mónica y del ex-presidente Bill.
> 
> Me causó gracias los letreritos de la "Hora feliz"...es que en inglés se dice "Happy Hour", y no estoy acostumbrada a ver la versión en castellano, qué risa.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha ido al buffet de la hora del lonche en el Marriott? No sé por qué me ha entrado la curiosidad de saber cómo será, si valdrá la pena. Porque en Perú también sirven sandwiches finos y bocaditos muy apetitosos, algo que en Los Ángeles realmente no he visto (hay sitios de tapas, pero eso es otra cosa). Aparte que la vista debe ser bonita también.
> 
> Gracias por la recopilación, JT, ¡están súper!!! :cheers1:




Pasquale hermanos es una cadera de "sandwiches peruanos" propiedad de Gastón Acurio, según he escuchado los más sabrosos con jamón del país, chicharón y pavo se venden ahí.

Del Marriot y su lonche, si te refieres al restaurante con dos niveles en una misma sala, creo que Filter una vez posteó fotos de este, voy a buscar.


----------



## paquinho

Pasquale no vende sandwiches sino "sanguches"... recontra peruanazo pues... a mi me gusto mucho el de pollo a la brasa.


----------



## tell_me

JT 69 said:


>


El Templo!! me gustan sus postres <33


----------



## Claudia4681

vandik said:


> ¿Mejores restaurantes japoneses en el mundo, excluyendo a Japón o incluyendolo? Realmente me sorprende, no sabía que Nobu hubiera lejado su marca de esa forma, aunque lo mejor de Lima si es. Te molestaría facilitarme la lista de la Fundación Summit, en caso de que la tengas a la mano, ya me pico la curiosidad.
> El Edo ya no me gusta, han abierto demasiados restaurantes y me parece que ultimamente han sido victimas de un escaso control de calidad, no vuelvo a menso que me inviten.
> 
> 
> 
> El Matsuei si no me equivoco fue uno de los primeros sushi-bar en Lima (Perù) y en Panama City (Panama) su inicio en Perù fue con la familia Matsufuji y con Nobu Matsuhisa (uno de los mas reconocidos chefs nippones en todo el mundo, ahora tiene restaurantes en todos los cinco continentes y es socio de personajes como De Niro, Armani etc etc... esta es la pagina de su local en Milan http://www.giorgioarmani.it/index.j...31&movieSession=manzoni_home.swf&audio=acceso cocinan el ceviche y para comer alli se necesita reservar ... y la espera es aveces larga meses jijijijiji) otros muy buenos itamae se han iniciado en el Matsuei: Hajime Kasuga (restaurante de comida Japonesa Hanzo... hace parte de la familia Matsufuji) y gran parte de los Matsufuji son chefs.
> Matsuei y Edo hacen parte de la misma familia (siempre Matsufuji)... que pena no saber poner fotos en estos foros, si no hubiera publicado varias fotos de todos los restaurantes. No se de problemas sobre Edo pues tienen un clientela fija y estable.:tongue2::wave:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> OmarPERU said:
> 
> 
> 
> A comeeeeerrrr!!!! :lol:Edo: sushi bar en una paralela a Pardo (es al único al que siempre iba) tienen un maki acebichado que es buenísimo, en general todo es muy rico, pero ese maki es espectacular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes razon!!!!!!kay:kay:kay:kay: .... que hambre!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JT 69

Gracias por la info, Claudia  no conocía esos detalles. Al Matsuei solo llegué a ir cuando funcionaba en la av. Canadá, en ese entonces Toshiro Konishi atendía el sushi-bar.

Sobre como poner tus fotos, pues es muy fácil.. entra a esta página: http://imageshack.us/ abres el buscador, especificas la fuente, cargas la foto elegida (host it), luego copias el "hotlink from forum1" y lo pegas en tu post, borras lo que antecede a







y listo! espero ansioso tus fotos.

saludos.


----------



## Claudia4681

Encontre en internet un "diario cibernetico" muy interesante.
http://www.labuenavida.cl/content/v..._PARTE_EL_GENIAL_EDO_SUSHI_DE_MIRAFLORES.html

VIAJE CULINARIO AL PERU 2ª PARTE. EL GENIAL EDO SUSHI DE MIRAFLORES
Enviado por JUAN JOSE RONDON el 26/10/2007 a las 1:48
Estimados amigos de Sibaris. 

Escuchando a Robert Frip junto al genial Tony Levin, les escribo esta pequeña columna que espero de que hablar y llame a la completa reflexión.



Bueno, con la Pauli llegamos a Lima el 17 de Octubre a las 19:30 horas. Había que celebrar el triunfo de Chile frente a los patas de Pacasmayo, así es que decidimos ir a probar un sushi bar recomendado. 



El umbral era elevado, En mis incursiones anteriores había probado las bondades de Matsuei y de Toshiros y había quedado deslumbrado. Las expectativas eran grandes 



Al instalarnos en el ?inolvidable? Hotel Maria Angola, cuatro estrellas peruanas, (favor no reserven jamás un hotel sin saber lo que realmente es, no conocen los box spring y el personal es mas frio que la casa de superman), nos decidimos por ir al EDO SUSHI. 



Al ingresar a este local me bajo aquella sensación que es casi de pánico. Veía como me encontraba con el!!!SUSHI HOUSE PERUANO¡ HORROR. Para nuestra satisfacción esa era solo la fachada y la decoración de sushi bar barato sudaca de arroz apelmazado barato con vinagre traversa estilo sushita. La comida diría otra cosa. 



Bueno, resulta que el afamado local de Miraflores, ubicado en Berlín y Recavarren (si con V), era uno de los mejores probados hasta hoy. Nobu, ten cuidado. 



La señora camarón, fiel a su estilo, pidió un Yakimechi de aquellos. Agridulce, con hongos shitake y nueces. Raro pero genial. Acompaña este exquisito arroz, su tradicional plato de camarón. Esta vez, tepanyaki de camarón con vegetales al wok. Todo al dente, hasta la servilleta. Exquisito. 



El infrascrito, fiel a su estilo, opta por probar la sopa miso del boliche. Bueno resulta ser la segunda mejor de mi corta vida, después de la marciana miso del matsuri. 



Luego de aprobar con creces el caldo de rigor, opte por ver si había manos suficientes para niguiris y gunkan makis. De hecho, las había. 



Detrás de la larga barra, había unos 3 importados junto a unos 8 aprendices nikkei. 11 itamaes al servicio del lugar, todos con ojos de arroz. 



Como todo japonés sabe apretar niguiris y mujeres, pedi lo siguiente: 



1º Niguiri de ostión. Su único defecto es que es concha de abanico peruana, de menor sabor a nuestro exquisito ostión calderito, y sin coral. Igualmente, blando y con un arroz de sushi que ha sido de lo mejor que he probado. Tibio, un tanto suelto y empalagoso. 



2º Niguri lenguado: Dado que nuestras frías aguas hacen que el rey de los mares posea una carne mas firme y sedosa, me hubiese encantado probar ese arroz con lenguado de chungungo. Sutil y liviano, delicado como una seda. Un 7 



3º Niguri de Chita: UFFFF. Por favor, si van a Lima, nunca pero nunca dejen de pedir sashimi de Chita o Niguiris de este nuevo príncipe del mar. Su textura grasa, como la del atún, mezclada con sus toques rosados y blancos hace de este bocado una delicia. Un 100 



4º Niguri Tobiko: Excelente. Tobiko japonés original, amarillo. Fuerte pero delicado. Una sensación de sabores única. Vale la penal, sobre todo, a tan solo 7 soles la dupla (1200 pesos) 



5º Niguri erizo: venga el mismo comentario respecto al lenguado. Con erizo de Puerto Natales, otro gallo canta. Igualmente, maravilla. Un 7 



Luego de estas 10 piezas de maravillosos niguiris (perdón José pero son mejores que los tuyos), quise degustar uno de sus maravillosos rolls. Creo que acerté con creces. 



Pedí el anago maki. Pieza sencillamente SUBLIME. Arroz tibio de rigor, vinagre de arroz, nori japonés nunca chicloso, relleno de trucha apanada en panko, real pepino japonés, piel de trucha crocante, todo ello envuelto en anago (anguila de agua salada ? unagi imposible por este precio-), y salsa unagi casera. NUNCA VISTO. 



Cerveza cuzqueña rubia, y te verde. 



VALE LA PENA, IMPERDIBLE DE VERDAD??..no como otros que vendrán mas adelante 



SALUDos, 

JJ 

Con lo que escribio me vino hambre 

Encontre una receta... probare a hacerla
EDO MAKI. EDO SUSHI BAR 
Ingredientes
200 g de arroz de sushi (shari), 2 colas de langostinos empanizadas, 2 tiras de palta, 1 hoja de alga (nori), calamares finamente cortados a la plancha con mantequilla y ajo.




Preparación
Ponga el arroz y las algas, formando una cama en el makisu (esterilla). Luego agregue la palta y los langostinos empanizados a lo largo y en el medio del alga. Enrrolle hacia adelante tratando de que el relleno quede en el medio. Corte el rollo en diez piezas y agregue los calamares por encima.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.iotopia.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=41075


El boom de la comida japonesa-fusión no es otro que la cadena (3 locales) de restaurantes EDO. Fundado por los nietos y sobrinos de los dueños del Legendario Matsuei, Edo ofece un acercamiento moderno que incorpora unos cuantos elementos (materia prima) del Perú con resultados sorprendentes. A su vez ofrecen exclusivos manjares como el "toro" (vientre del atún de aleta amarilla) y machas dukces del ártico. 

Los clásicos para los que apreciamos este tipo de comida son el "unagui" y "anago" ambos sushi (servidos con arróz) así como el "susukuri" de lenguado, son servidos de manera insuperable envueltos en el "nori" (alga seca) de calidad extrordinaria. 

Saliendose de lo tradicinal (cualquier "maki" o enrrollado que contenga queso philadelfia, es considerado plato-fusión), el "Maki Shogún" con salsa de unagui es simplemente alucinante, al igual que el "Maki Edo" con sus calameres calientes. Para los que tengan espíritu aventurero recomiendo el "Maki Acevichado" con un toque más peruano. 

Y el postre ....si para los que pensaban que no había postre que comer en un sushi-bar, esto les sorprenderá. El "Maki de plátano manzano" es expectacular, aunque siempre lo como cuando estoy por reventar de comida. 

Edo Sushi Bar; sobre la transversal de Pardo una cuadra antes de llegar al Sta Isabel de Pardo, o en la Av. Salaverry viniendo desde el malecón a una cuadra antes del cruce con Pezet. 

Carta 4.5 estrellas. 
Preparación 4.5 estrellas 
Atención 4.0 estrellas (a veces hay demoras por lo lleno del local) 
Ambiente 4 estrellas 
Costo 4.5 estrellas 

Llegar antes de las 8 pm por que a veces la gente termina esperando afuera. 

¡Kampai!


----------



## paquinho

A ver si se hacen una listita con bares bacanes y con precios aproximados!!!


----------



## lima~limon

paquinho said:


> A ver si se hacen una listita con bares bacanes y con precios aproximados!!!



PAra mi tambien .


----------



## Claudia4681

JT_69  aqui posteo algunas fotos de Edo... las encontre en internet.








Aqui algunos platillos.


----------



## Ekeko

:master: nunca probe sushi en Lima, eso rolls se ven bravazos. Sera pa'l proximo viaje por alla.


----------



## J Block

Los makis en la última foto son buenazos!


----------



## Claudia4681

la verdad... todo en el Edo, en el Matsuei y en el Hanzo es buenazo jijijijijiji 
Aqui hay otra foto de Edo ... voy a ver en hi5 otras fotos q pueda postear.


----------



## J Block

De todos los sushi bars en Lima prefiero Edo.


----------



## Claudia4681

Yo tambien.... en preferencia Edo despues Matsuei y Hanzo!


----------



## roberto_vp

aun no pruebo el sushi, se me hace que no es como para ir con mucha hambre jajaja, pero igual me encantaria probar, hay algun lugar de sushi que no sea tan caro?


----------



## J Block

roberto_vp said:


> aun no pruebo el sushi, se me hace que no es como para ir con mucha hambre jajaja, pero igual me encantaria probar, hay algun lugar de sushi que no sea tan caro?


Ufff, no sabes lo que te pierdes...y nada que ver! El sushi sí llena, créeme!


----------



## Canelita

Uuuyyyy, esos 'sushi rolls', ya no ya...oishisooo!!! Se ven deliciosos, qué tortura...a ver cuándo me doy una vueltita por un sushi bar. 

¡Buenas muestras, Claudia de Milán!!! :cheers:
PD: No sé cómo llamarte, ¿me permites llamarte así, o prefieres algo diferente? Para no confundirte con la otra Claudia...


----------



## JT 69

Gracias por las fotos, Claudia. al Edo nunca fuí, pero me han contado maravillas de el. De los rolls posteados el enrollado con salmón es el que mejor se ve. Justo acabo de regresar de comer en un "kaitensushi",http://www.kappa-create.co.jp/#top un sushi bar en donde los platos corren por una banda en frente de uno, me despaché 12 platos x 2= 24 sushis.. en otras palabras estoy full full :tongue3: 

Los makis que ofrecen en Lima usan más ingredientes y por tanto existen mayores combinaciones, una fabulosa experiencia para cualquiera


----------



## JT 69

roberto_vp said:


> aun no pruebo el sushi, se me hace que no es como para ir con mucha hambre jajaja, pero igual me encantaria probar, hay algun lugar de sushi que no sea tan caro?



En Lima el sushi es caro, mejor antes de ir empujate un sanguchito jeje.. el sushi usa ingredientes muy frescos por tanto es recomendable algún local con gran movimiento, el precio es secundario.


----------



## Claudia4681

roberto_vp said:


> *aun no pruebo el sushi, se me hace que no es como para ir con mucha hambre jajaja, pero igual me encantaria probar*, hay algun lugar de sushi que no sea tan caro?





J Block said:


> Ufff, no sabes lo que te pierdes...y nada que ver! *El sushi sí llena*, créeme!


Si, el sushi llena bastante... pero si alguien no tiene costumbre con la comida japonesa mejor q vaya con algo ya en la barriga quizas no le gusten los sabores orientales.



Canelita said:


> Uuuyyyy, esos 'sushi rolls', ya no ya...oishisooo!!! Se ven deliciosos, qué tortura...a ver cuándo me doy una vueltita por un sushi bar.
> 
> ¡Buenas muestras, *Claudia de Milán*!!! :cheers:
> PD: No sé cómo llamarte, ¿me permites llamarte así, o prefieres algo diferente? Para no confundirte con la otra Claudia...


Jajajaja con ese apodo me haces pensar q pertenezco al equipo famoso! jajajajajaja bueno igual llamame como desees ... pero va por momentos ese apodo pues por temporadas ando en Genova jajajaja... 



JT 69 said:


> Gracias por las fotos, Claudia. al Edo nunca fuí, pero me han contado maravillas de el. De los rolls posteados el enrollado con salmón es el que mejor se ve. Justo acabo de regresar de comer en un "kaitensushi",http://www.kappa-create.co.jp/#top un sushi bar en donde los platos corren por una banda en frente de uno, me despaché 12 platos x 2= 24 sushis.. en otras palabras estoy full full :tongue3:
> 
> *Los makis que ofrecen en Lima usan más ingredientes y por tanto existen mayores combinaciones, una fabulosa experiencia para cualquiera*


Si en Lima hay mas variedad debido a la "fusion" de ingredientes orientales con los peruanos y la verdad q esa fusion es excelente!:banana::banana::cheers:



JT 69 said:


> *En Lima el sushi es caro*, mejor antes de ir empujate un sanguchito jeje.. *el sushi usa ingredientes muy frescos por tanto es recomendable algún local con gran movimiento, el precio es secundario*.


No ni creas, hay restaurantes para todo tipo de budget... claro no se encontrara sushi-bar con precios de comida de carretilla (pues la comida de carretilla por muy rica o fea q pueda ser, no tiene los gastos y quizas ni la calidad de un restaurante), ... pero son precios q un peruano medio se lo puede permitir.
La semana pasada tenia unas ganas (ganotas jijijiji) de sushi .... y bueno como nadie queria comer japoneshno: ... me senti obligada ir al supermercado y comprar esas cajitas de plastica transparente preconfeccionadas monoporcion de sushi....bueno como siempre se dice "coges lo q pagas"hno:.. no es q me costo mucho casi 9€ por 12 rollitos... pero la calidad no era de las mejores... por el hambre me lo comi todo jajaja:lol::lol:.... pero la verdad es mejor pagar mas en un restaurante donde puedes exigir calidad de los ingredientes y hay la garantia....q buscar sushi pasable en un supermercado :bash: ..... Dices bien JT_69 el precio es secundario.


----------



## roberto_vp

bueno, igual con esas fotos :drool: ya me tantaron a ir jajaja.. hay que probar de todo aunque sea poquito


----------



## LimaLondon

La rosa nautica: Situado en un lugar unico - pero en terminos de la calidad de la comida...verdaderamente...no es la gran cosa.


----------



## Lia_01

Me está dando hambre:cheers:
Sushi si he probado pero no...........
La Rosa Náutica muy bonita, cara, y la comida piiiica mucho.....


----------



## JT 69

Claudia4681 said:


> La semana pasada tenia unas ganas (ganotas jijijiji) de sushi .... y bueno como nadie queria comer japoneshno: ... *me senti obligada ir al supermercado y comprar esas cajitas de plastica transparente preconfeccionadas monoporcion de sushi.*...bueno como siempre se dice "coges lo q pagas"hno:.. no es q me costo mucho casi 9€ por 12 rollitos... pero la calidad no era de las mejores... por el hambre me lo comi todo jajaja:lol::lol:.... pero la verdad es mejor pagar mas en un restaurante donde puedes exigir calidad de los ingredientes y hay la garantia....q buscar sushi pasable en un supermercado :bash: ..... Dices bien JT_69 el precio es secundario.


Hace algún tiempo vi por la tv esas cajitas de sushi que venden en los supermercados de Usa y Europa, vienen congeladas de fabrica y uno msmo tiene que armar el sushi, se veía interesante, pero aquí no he visto.


----------



## JT 69

J Block said:


> Los makis en la última foto son buenazos!


Tú que vives en LA no te puedes quejar, los california rolls son buenazos! creo fueron los pioneros metiendole palta a los makis, esa moda ya llegó por aquí en una combinación de salmón, palta, cebolla a la pluma y base mayonesa, delicioso!


----------



## Claudia4681

JT 69 said:


> Hace algún tiempo vi por la tv esas cajitas de sushi que venden en los supermercados de Usa y Europa, vienen congeladas de fabrica y uno msmo tiene que armar el sushi, se veía interesante, pero aquí no he visto.


En la cajita q compre ya estaban confeccionados y listos para ser comidos..


----------



## Liquido

Claudia4681 said:


> JT_69  aqui posteo algunas fotos de Edo... las encontre en internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui algunos platillos.


mmm yumi, que rico, adoro Edo!


----------



## capullana

QUÉ RICO ES COMER EN EL PERÚ!!


----------

